# Duck egg incubation?



## chicklover (Jul 17, 2014)

Hey guys, very new to this app and this is my first post! Anyways, I have been wanting to incubate some Pekin duck eggs for awhile because my male keeps mating with my female. My questions and concerns include but are not limited to .....
1.) Will these eggs definitely be fertile?
2.) I have a Little Giant-10200 Circulated Air Egg Incubator along with the egg turner, is this an efficient product for hatching duck eggs?
3.) I would love to know everything to anything about incubation of duck eggs, I have done a lot of research but I find it still slightly confusing because articles differ, links would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks so much!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

From Cornell U.: http://www.duckhealth.com/hatcduck.html

Can't go wrong with the info from a trusted source.

No reason why your eggs shouldn't be fertile if they are healthy and fertile themselves.


----------



## chicklover (Jul 17, 2014)

The link helped very much thank you! I have another concern that the link did not cover unfortunately, and that is how do I make sure the temperature is correct? I have read a number of times to put the thermometer on top of the eggs? And to then also compare to an outside thermometer?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you invest in quality measuring instruments you should be fine. This is what I used in my turn-x: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=13998 I also have two GQF digitals that I found to be accurate but only measured temps. The Flukers measure both temp and humidity.

I don't know what that comparison is you're talking about. There is one that you calibrate a wet bulb by putting it in ice water.

Using cheap will cost you in the long run.


----------

